# im gartenteich regenbogenelritzen beim ablaichen ???



## mägi (10. Sep. 2016)

ist das möglich  jetzt  heute?

kann man den laich sehen?

  

gibt es eine chance für den laich?

gruss aus der schweiz mägi


----------



## Turbo (10. Sep. 2016)

Salü
Wenn du Zweifel hast, das es gut geht, gibt es in der Aquaristik Abteilung Aufzuchtbecken. Da ist der Nachwuchs vor Fressfeinden geschützt. (zumindest von denen im Wasser)


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welche-fische-schwimmen-bei-euch-im-teich.45409/page-4
Schau da ab der ersten Seite.


----------



## mägi (10. Sep. 2016)

danke patrik, für den tipp. werde weiter beobachten .
grüessli mägi.


----------



## mägi (10. Sep. 2016)

danke totto, habe alle 10 seiten  gelesen. habe ich richtig verstanden: bei dir haben die regenbogenelritzen am letzten dienstag abgelaicht?

bin gespannt ob der laich sichtbar ist oder wird !
gruss mägi.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2016)

Ja, ich hab alles so im Teich gelassen sollte ich zum Herbst hin kleine Notropis entdecken werde ich wohl einige ins Aquarium stecken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Mägi,

den Laich der Regenbogenelritzen wirste so einfach net sehen können, die Eier sind klein (rund 1mm) und rieseln zwischen die Kieselsteine wo sie einigermaßen vor Freßfeinden geschützt liegen, sie bleiben bei den Kieslaichern net dran kleben wie z.B bei Cypriniden a la __ Goldfisch, Karpfen ect die in Algenwatten und Pflanzenbeständen ablaichen.
Im Teich hat Nachwuchs nun aber keine Überlebenschange mehr. Es wird demnächst ja wieder kalt und die Jungen können sich bis dahin keine Reserven mehr anfressen um den Winter zu überleben. Wenn Du welche großziehen möchtest mußte die aufkommende Brut abfischen und den Winter über im Aquarium großziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## mägi (10. Sep. 2016)

danke frank,
ich habe kein aquarium. werde die natur walten lassen.
beobachte  das treiben   , da sich das ablaichen genau vor meinen füssen abspielt.

schönes wochenende gruss mägi.


----------



## ingo 66 (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
die frischgeschluepften Larven bleiben meist noch mind.eine Woche zwischen der groeberen Steinen am Bodengrund vertsteckt.
Sehen wirst Du da also erstmal nicht viel.Wie Frank schon geschrieben hat,-es werden wohl kaum welche durchkommen da es bald schon kaelter werden wird.
Bei mir haben die Rainbowshiner das letzte Mal auch erst im September abgelaicht aber ich hatte quasi ganzjaehrig Ablaichschalen im Teich,so konnte ich das gesamte Gelege in ein Aquarium umpacken und ca.300 Stueck aufziehen.

Gruesse


----------



## mägi (13. Sep. 2016)

danke ingo,

da ich kein aquarium habe überlasse ich den laich meinem gartenteich. natur pur.

gruss aus der schweiz.


----------



## slavina (13. Sep. 2016)

Habe auch einigen Notropis Nachwuchs im Teich... sind aber jetzt schon so ca 2 -2,5cm groß. 
Überleben die den Winter im Teich oder sollte man die im Aquarium überwintern ?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

slavina schrieb:


> Überleben die den Winter im Teich oder sollte man die im Aquarium überwintern ?


Würde Halbe Halbe machen.


----------



## HOFFE (22. Aug. 2019)

Hallo bin neu 
Hätte mal eine Frage zu den Regenbogenelritzen .eines unsere Mänchen schwimmt um die Ableichstelle immer herum und verjagt andere Fische .Beschützen sie ihren Leich oder was bedeutet dies.Weiß natürlich nicht ab sie geleicht haben .Sie sind in unserem Teich also kann ich da bnoch nix sehen.


----------

